# gear and peps for cutting



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

I am trying to plan out my next cycle. I am a big guy, probably around 22% bf 355lbs. I am looking to drop some quick weight for my brothers wedding.

I am going to run 500mg test p a week 300mgs of npp a week. maybe some anavar.

right now i am doing peg mfg and igf lr3  peg mfg 2x a week non workoutdays and igf-lr3 20 minutess after a workout. 

I plan on running some hcg and clen and just curious what you guys would suggest further peoptide wise for fat loss

i have started cleaning up my diet and lost 20lbs already just looking to speed the process up


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Look in to a GHRP/GHRH combo.  It creates pulses of your bodies natty GH.  100mcg's of each 3x per day.. morning/post workout/pre bed.  Combine you morning inject with some fasted cardio and you are g2g.  Check out Labpe's forum, we have a bunch of logs of guys running combos like this.

Feel free to PM me or any of Labpe's reps for help.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Look in to a GHRP/GHRH combo.  It creates pulses of your bodies natty GH.  100mcg's of each 3x per day.. morning/post workout/pre bed.  Combine you morning inject with some fasted cardio and you are g2g.  Check out Labpe's forum, we have a bunch of logs of guys running combos like this.
> 
> Feel free to PM me or any of Labpe's reps for help.



Good Advice from Pittsburgh.. however at 355 lbs I would look to bump the doses up to around 150mcg/150mcg for optimum effects.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

i dont want to forsee unexpected effects or high hopes anyone got any ideas of what to expect from that combo


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Good Advice from Pittsburgh.. however at 355 lbs I would look to bump the doses up to around 150mcg/150mcg for optimum effects.


 

Yeah, you could definately bump the dose up.. but I would still recommend you start out at 100mcg's of each, see how you respond then adjust accordingly.  I'm using 200mcg's  3x per day.  600mcg's seems to be my sweet spot for LBM.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

mnpower said:


> i dont want to forsee unexpected effects or high hopes anyone got any ideas of what to expect from that combo


 

Check out some of the logs in our Labpe section and you can see what type of results current users are seeing.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

also is there a certain ammount of weeks this should be ran?


----------



## njc (Mar 12, 2012)

mnpower said:


> i dont want to forsee unexpected effects or high hopes anyone got any ideas of what to expect from that combo


 

Not to sound cliche but its all gonna come down to your diet and training.  Thats were the real results come from.  If theyre dialed in right then , well, then you know what to expect.   The peptides, if done correctly, can help burn some extra fat, for sure.  Not a miraculous amount but they can certainly help; and certainly help more than just about anything else. Everybody reacts differently from all amounts.  You'll get what you'll get.  Let us know how they end up working for you.


----------



## njc (Mar 12, 2012)

mnpower said:


> also is there a certain ammount of weeks this should be ran?


 

For as long as you want or can.  Id definitely give it at least 3 months.  You can take it for life if you want.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Unless you are running Hex for your GHRP, there is no limit on how long you can cycle. Should run at least 3 months.  Keep 2-3 hours between each administration, and if you feel so inclined, take the weekends off to avoid desensitization.


----------



## njc (Mar 12, 2012)

edit, double post


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

Saturation dose of the GHRP’s and GHRH’s is 1mcg/kg body weight.  You weigh 355 lb or 166kg.  Your saturation dose is 166, most easily measured at 150mcg / dose each. These can be run indefinitely. Desensitization may be possible so some run 5 days on 2 days off.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

color me stupid is GHRH labeled something else on labpe's site


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

The most commonly used is cjc 1295 w/out dac.  Also know as Mod grf.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

mnpower said:


> color me stupid is GHRH labeled something else on labpe's site


It gets called three things because it's fun to confuse people, thus creating a need for us reps!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> It gets called three things because it's fun to confuse people, thus creating a need for us reps!


 
lol.. gotta love Job security!!


----------



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

glad i asked lol i was looking at gh frags lol


----------



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

so i figure at 600 mcgs a day thats a bottle a day give or take which makes this roughly 80 bucks every 2 days...how does this stack up to persay normal HGH?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

it's not a bottle a day.. I would keep the mod grf at 100mcg's and increase your ghrp to 200. The vials are in mg's, and for every mg you have 1000mcg's.  CJC is 2mg's divided by 300mcg's per day = 6.7 days.  GHRP's except Ipam are 5mg's... so that would give you 8 days at 600mcg's per day.  @ $16.00 and $18.00 dollars.  So  $34 bucks a week.. and that's before the using one of our reps discount codes.


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 12, 2012)

mnpower said:


> glad i asked lol i was looking at gh frags lol



gh frag would be awesome in this case, just follow precise research protocol to maximize.

along side rh & rp, you've got a winner, although I am not a fan of npp with such a low amount of test.
shit just kills me


----------



## mnpower (Mar 12, 2012)

ive nver ran npp before but i had long esters os its kind of a game

and wow my math is way off


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

mnpower said:


> ive nver ran npp before but i had long esters os its kind of a game
> 
> and wow my math is way off


 

lol.. it happens to the best of us.. no worries.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you have an ai planned for that cycle?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do e/c/a with the combo and lr3 for further fat loose.Run the e/c/a 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 13, 2012)

i run arimidex 1mg e3d



returnofthdragon said:


> Do you have an ai planned for that cycle?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Iv been up to 600 mcgs ed and i didn't notice anything different.Im researching with 300 mcgs ed and im loving the results.Im researching with lr3,mgf,peg-mgf,ipam/cjc and loving the results.Im leaner fuller and stronger .If you need anything PM me.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 13, 2012)

hmm so i just made an order of aas and he is sending me a generic kit of hgh obviously one kit isnt shit in the scheme of things but it got me interested....and thinking  is the the generic shit thats 150 bucks a kit worth it?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

I ran some blue tops that I picked up for $100 a kit that were stellar.  Don't let the price fool.. I've had some expensive ass Bunk kit's and some great cheap kits.  It all comes down to your supplier.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 13, 2012)

damn 100 dollar blue tops id love to find that shit


----------

